# camper decision



## Shakespeare (Dec 17, 2002)

My wife is letting me toy around with the idea of buying a camper/motor home. If I buy a trailer I want to buy used and not spend more that $10,000. It would have to be under 5000lbs (no pop-ups) as I'm pulling it with a Ranger. The other option is a class C motor home. Would be willing to go to $35000. I've already started to make a pro/con list for each. Anyway, for those of you that have a trailer or motor home, what are some good and bad points for each and any brands you'd stay away from. 
Thanks!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Motor Home
Cons
Higher Insurance cost
Lack of a vehicle once set up
Higher depreciation
Poor Milage
Pros
Great to travel in
Able to tow a boat
Many have generators
Can be occupied while traveling

Camper
Pros
Cheaper to own
Lower Insurance
Cons
More work to set up
Might need a turd turtle (for waste water)
Can't tow
Poor milage while towing



Make sure you go light enough for that Ranger. Featherlite come to mind.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

If you watch the spec's on the class C, you might be able to tow your Ranger with it. I have owned both and it depends on how you will use it. When I had the class C, no one towed another vehicle with them. I changed when the kids got to the age that they were not happy going some where and staying. It was pain to unhook everything (water / elec etc) and go to town every time they got bored. I now have a 5th wheel with a slide out and really enjoy the room.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I've had most everything from borrowed tent to 5th wheel. I never owned a motorhome but have traveled and used some. 

In my opinion, the best buy for the $ is a 5th wheel. They are the easiest towing. If you are good at backing something attached to the bumper you'll have a learning curve. 

The law allows, if all vehicles are less than xxx feet long, and your towing vehicle is beefy enough, to haul 5th wheel and attach a boat to the back of it. 

Motorhomes are great, but IMHO they are overpriced for what you get. Someday I'll own one anyway. When I can afford to have things that are overpriced just because I want to.


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

These are all great points.

My wife and I went over all of this before laying down the cash for our new travel trailer. The things that kept me from buying a motor home were the extra maintenance costs, high initial cost of the motorhome, and not having a vehicle (unless we towed one) after we set up camp.

The things that kept us from buying the fifth wheel were the hieght of the unit, the small (2nd story) bedrooms and the loss of truck bed space. To get the same living space that we have in our 26fter, we would have had to get 28 or 30ft fifth wheel.

Oh, and slide outs are a REALLY nice if you have kids.

You probably won't be able to tow much with the Ranger. Even though the trailer may wiegh 5000#, the wind resistance will greatly cause that truck to over work. 

You may want to look at spliting the difference in the $35,000 you were willing to spend on the motorhome. I picked up a nice '95 diesel 4x4 dually for around $15 G and a new Coachman 26ft w/slide out for around $14 G. 

The problem I have is getting the boat to the campsite. It usually requires a fishing trip the weekend prior to the camping week and I leave the boat in the marina.


----------



## Shakespeare (Dec 17, 2002)

Thanks. All good points to consider. The problem with a 5th wheel is the truck. The problem with buying another truck to pull it with is the driveway space. I'll have to store whatever I buy off site. Don't mind leaving the camper, but don't want to leave a truck as well. I'm leaning toward a 21-25 foot aerolite or something of the sort. Right now it's just me and the wife. She probably won't do much camping with me, so most of the time I'll be solo or with a buddy at hunting/fishing camp. A slide out would be nice, but I'm still trying to be weight conscious.
I've thought about the kids and realistically when they start camping with us (wife's due in Sept, so next summer) a motor home would be way more comfortable for trips (I think gas milleage will be a wash compared to towing a trailer with a v-6).
Maybe a Class A would be a good choice? How hard are they to drive?


----------



## TGehrs (Apr 8, 2000)

Like some of the others we have had every camping means that there is and everyone has good and bad points. At present it is a 24 ft. fifth wheel pulled with a Dodge Cummins. I can legally pull either the boat or snowmobile trailer behind. In Michigan you are limited to an overall length of 59 feet and must get an endorsement on your drivers license to pull the second trailer.
With the motorhome I built a rack on the front to carry the motor-
cycle and towed the truck with a fourwheeler in the bed and canoes on an overhead rack. After awhile you feel like a gypsy carrying all of your junk along. We limit ourselves on trips to Florida to a couple bikes nowdays. I had forgotten how much fun
and good exercise riding a bike can be. These 24 speed mountain
bikes are a far cry from what I had 60 plus years ago. We had great camping experiences years ago in tents and it still is a great way to get started. Whatever means you decide to use it 
will surpass a motel room. Goodluck.

Tom


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Tom,
Michigan is 65'

Do keep in mind, when traveling other States different lenghts apply. 

http://www.rvda.bc.ca/rvlawcan.htm


----------



## TGehrs (Apr 8, 2000)

Hi Shoeman,

Thanks for the info on Michigan's present length of 65 feet.
At the time I got the endorsement it was 59 feet While in Florida
this spring coming down I75 I saw a big motorhome pulling a truck with about an 18 foot boat behind the truck. I can't believe
this rig was legal but here in Michigan I have seen double bumper
pulls which I know are illegal. Have a good one.

Tom


----------



## flydunker (Sep 20, 2000)

I went to the Sec of State just thursday and the book that they gave me for the recreational endoresment sia 59 feet, which one is correct?


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Let me add confusion 

Is that 59' of towed equipment or 59' overall lenght???


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/recreational_double_21025_7.pdf

This link is straight from the Secretary of State. 65 feet of total vehicle length is allowed.


----------



## SnowSledHead (Jan 24, 2003)

I have had a couple different trailers and now have an older '30 foot motorhome. It has a new 454, but gets 8+MPG. A friend has an explorer with a v-6 and has a coleman pop up. They can barely get over some of the bigger hills here in the U.P. with it. Your ranger will definately labor to tow a 20 foot camper, trust me.
As for higher insurance prices. They are the same. I have mine insured at full cost replacement thru Foremost w/ unlimited towing for an extra $40 a year. I pay just under $600, and to have 6 mth coverage it was only $200 cheaper and I have to give my ins. agent a months advance if I want to go somewhere within the 6 month time. For the extra $150 I just get full coverage for the year. Driveway space is a bummer. Been there a few times. I have an 18' wide by 35 foot long drive now and the motor home and four other vehicles are side by side! Three are on the grass!


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

OK - We just bought our first Class A about a week and a half ago (1989 28' Ultrastar). While trying to decide what to get, I wanted a class C, my wife wanted the class A. After driving several of both, the class A, in my opinion is much better than the class C. It's really alot of fun to drive and not hard at all. I have heard that they get blown around in the wind, but with the shape of ours the wind, or passing semi's, is not even a factor. We travel with our 2 yr old son (in his car seat of course) but it is really convinient to get him what he needs when he wants it wether it be food, water, or toys. The best part is the only potty stops you have to make is for yourself.  

If you look around, there are some great deals out there. You just gotta find 'em. We picked our up for about $6000 below book value. It has all new appliances and is very solid. Here is a link of some pics. Buying used can keep you way under budget.

http://www.wowway.com/~ebaysales/DreamHome/index.html


----------



## Getaway (Jan 17, 2001)

Nice wagon Sparetime! I like the fact that I could be crashed on the couch while the wife is driving....


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

Sparetime,
Very nice.
I like the beds in the back a lot better than the overhead up front.
You should really enjoy that one.


----------

